# Parse error



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Why do I keep getting this error


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Where do you get it?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Where I try and open a thread from my iPhone :-(


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

ahhh so not a medical complaint?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

When I try and open certain threads on my iPhone


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I will ask for you


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Is there an Echo in here ??? ;-)


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Lanason said:


> When I try and open certain threads on my iPhone


 Mnnn seems like there is more to this reading threads on little flat boxes with tiny screens than I imagined. Just as I am thinking to put my toe in the water this comes along and I think, maybe later, for know stick to your laptop, it does not have "sparse" problems, and you can read eveything without squinting.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

Luddite :- p


----------



## Whitedesert (Oct 9, 2011)

Lanason said:


> Luddite :- p


more to do with tiny text, glasses not always around the neck. Actually tech fundi, but must fit my big fingers!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Try Removing the app then reboot and re install from itunes

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------

